# shock leaders



## whiotewolf138 (Oct 16, 2003)

i was wondering what exactly a shock leader is is it just a peice of heavier weight mono or something else also i use braid lines on just about everything the spider wire stealth in 50 lb 15lb dia is thicker than the 50 lb 15 lb dia pp i have used both of these on spinning and casting reels my choice would go to spider wire only thing about it is it gets spongey on the spool so u got to un wrapp it and re do it every so often also if on end of the line starts getting real ruff and u dont trust it runn it back wards on the reel by using a spare reel or spool and put what u had on top on bottom and whats on bottom on top it seem s to last a lil bit longer and u aint got to worry about replacing it after u cut so much off.

also on on of my spinning rigs i have a hundred yds or so of 130 lb big water spider wire with 150 yds of spire wire stealth 65lbs and 50 lbs pp 100 yds all tied to gethe with blood knots . it casts really well i use it alot at a dam up here for cats have been known to just about hit the other side of the lake.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "whiotewolf138",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Yes, You Are Right!*

A shock leader is just a heavier length of line that you connect ahead of your main line that will substain the pressure that is generated during the cast. It is wrapped around the spool of the reel approximately 5 turns and extends the full length to the sinker or lure.

The recommended minimum strength for shock leaders are:

10 pounds of shock leader strength for every ounce of casting weight.

Examples:

1 ounce sinker or lure = 10 pound test shock leader minimum

3 ounce sinker or lure = 30 pound test shock leader minimum

8 ounce sinker or lure = 80 pound test shock leader minimum


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Or just double your main line test.


----------



## Inlander (Apr 18, 2002)

*Does color matter at all for shock leader?*

I have a spool of green 30 lb Ande line that I acquired more or less by mistake. I use it for fly leader butts for steelhead fishing, tying up top and bottom rigs, and other miscellaneous uses. It is that very bright green. Would the color disqualify it for shock leader useage in saltwater?


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

inlander for the most part shockleader color doesn't matter i personally don't like to use hi vis shockleaders i prefer clear or dark green that way i can tell when i'm close to landing a fish since i use hi vis line when i see the dark green leader i know it 30 ft or so away.hope this helps


----------



## haggard1 (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm new to surf fishing and have a question for you experienced surf casters. I've loaded my reel with 20 pound line and a 50 pound shock leader. Since I plan to fish with bait, do I need to make my rigs out of the same test line as my shock leader?


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

All line between the sinker and the mainline needs to be equal to the shockleader. All components must absorb the shock of the cast including swivels, clips, etc., if they receive force from the sinker. The leaders between the hooks and the rigs center section that do not feel the force of the cast can be thinner. I hope this helps.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Fishman your suggestion is dangerous , many surf guys use 12-15lb test running line , 24-30lb doesn't cut it as a shock leader . I don't use any shocker under 50lb regardless of the weight I am casting . There are other advantages to a shocker ,,,it gives you heavier line to hold when trying to beach a fish , heavier line shocker on spinning tends to not cut into you finger so much if you don't have a finger guard .Heavier line tends to not tangle near the rig section.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re tie*

REGULARLY. I usually trim 6" or so after every 6 to 10 cast, more if the line feels nicked.

Its a real ugly site, when a weight is popped off and hits someone down the beach.

I have personally seen an 8 oz sinker buried in a K5 radiator. Imagine what it would do to someones head. :jawdrop: :barf:


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

You dont need 80# for a shocker...50# will hold 8oz all day long. The highest I go is 60# and thats when Im exclusively throwin 10-12oz + bait, which is seldom.

Drum rods I use 50# 6-10oz
Small rods I use 20-40# 2-4oz
Spanish/Plug rods 20-40# 1-3oz(40# for Stripers).

Just make sure you re-tie every 10-15 casts to yer terminal tackle, and change shockers once a day.

Adam


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

*Or....tie a 4' section with 100# test....*

......I use this method to attach the slider for the weight and hook. This allows more strength around the weight/hook area and gives a firm handhold when landing large fish in the wash. Attach using a no-name knot; the swivel with slide up the leader til it hits this knot and then stop. A bead can also be used to help stop it. Very dependable and I like having that extra thickness where most of the pressure from the cast exists. Further, it will help reduce break-off from the fish fighting the line as it rubs against it's body/fins.


----------



## haggard1 (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. I'm still learning and have a long way to go... but that's part of the fun.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "haggard1",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## UK Dabbler (Dec 1, 2003)

hi all....thanks, i'm a novice surf fisherman and i was struggling to understand what a shock leader did and how....now its much clearer! and kinda obvious now i know...

VA-Apraisr....i don't understand what the term 'slider' refers to, and therefore how your solution works...and i also don't know the no-name knot....(steep curve)

could you expand on either of these?

thanks


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

*Slider and No-name knot...*

.....first, pull up the HatterasOutfitters.com board and most of your answers will be there. They show all kinds of knots including the no-name.

The slider is the swivel attached to the weight you are throwing. The swivel allows the weight to stay firmly on the sand when the fish swallows the bait ( so he won't get spooked and drop the bait when he feels tension from the weight). Slide swivel over your shocker leader and then tie shock leader to your hook. This will allow the weight to hold firmly while the bait washes around. The 100# is about 3-4' long and I tie that to my shocker first with a no-name knot; then, put swivel on this 100# test line and then attach the hook. More protection from a break-off during the cast and a strong grip around the area the fish will come in contact with during the fight. 

Hope this helps, John.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I'm like MarkE, I use a coloured leader - usually Yellow as I tend to fish over SAND, which happens to be Yellow in colour. 

Like Conn I only use 80lb test, this gives me the safety that I need.

As for the length it's usually 30-33', plenty long enough to play fish without having trouble int he 'backwash' zone.


----------



## UK Dabbler (Dec 1, 2003)

VA Apraisr....think i get it - basically it goes in this order then:

standard line tied by no-name knot to 'normal' shocker (long enough to reach from reel to weight)

normal shocker tied by no-name knot to 100lb shocker (3-4 inches long)

slider swivel (which weigh is attached to) placed on 100lb shocker so it can slide the 3-4 inch length.

100 lb shocker tied to hook (half blood knot?)

so my next question is about the fish only having only 3-4 inches of 'slack' before it feels the weight....is that right?
I assume this is normally enough before you would feel the fish and have set the hook?

and do you use no-name knots because they are stronger than using swivels to link the lines together?

cheers


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

*Uh...that's 3 to 4 FEET of 100# test...*

......the weight can move up this piece 3-4 feet before it hits the no-name knot and stops going further up the leader. I usually leave about 1/2" of tag end on this knot to make sure the swivel can't get past the knot and cause problems landing the fish.

Secondly, I use an albright knot to attach my 20lb line to the 50lb shocker; again, check on the HatterasOutfitters board for many knots to learn; use the best one you can tie! 

You can use a swivel at the 50# to 100# connection, but, I already have a swivel attached to my hook, so another swivel is just more weight ( more weight = less distance ). Good Luck.


----------



## UK Dabbler (Dec 1, 2003)

feet....cool, makes more sense.

thanks for your help VA


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

LongCaster:
I've always used and heard that ppl use shock leader to winch a big fish out from under the pier when he's runnin uunder the pilings.. I can cast a 8oz sinker
185 yrds w/ my heaver and its got 20lb no shocker.. And I have never broken the line casting that rod because of the weight of the sinker. 


Fred


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

thats dangerous cause if you have the slightest nick that stuff will part and somebody may get hit int he head with 8oz traveling very fast

thats why its called a shock leader, to absorb the shock of thrwoing heavy weight

the casting competitions have rules that require a shock leader of a certain diameter


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Safety First*

Well said "bluerunner".

"Bonito6t9", we are trying to keep the sport of fishing and casting safe for us all.

No one wants to be on the receiving end of any weight that becomes a flying missle because someone refuses to use a safe shockleader.

Please be aware of the message you are sending here. Someone may just believe what you are saying, and that person could be the one that is fishing beside you. Armed in such a way with inferior equipment that they seriously injure you, or someone else that is dear to you.

Please be responsible, and utilize safe casting and fishing practices.

Thank you!


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

well said guys!
true accidents happen frequently enough as it is. no need to ask for more by being unsafe. its more fun when we all go home in one piece. use appropriate shock leaders.


----------



## leadslinger (May 12, 2002)

Thank you. This thread has been very educational.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Officially Welcome*

Hi "leadslinger",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Puddo (Feb 10, 2004)

I am a complete rookie at surf casting/fishing. Never done it before, but am setting up a rig based largely on what I am reading on this site. I thought I was getting educated until I read this thread about shock leaders. Change the shock leader after every day's use??? If that's the case, I can forget the fluorocarbon leaders. Hell, Fred doesn't even use one. Now what's the real story? Please help. I may be next to you some day.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

most people just use 50lb mono for a shocker, flourocarbon is unnecessary. If fishing for spanish or false albacore, or similar sharp eyed fish, use about 3' or so of flouro.


----------



## Sandgroper (Jan 1, 2004)

*FASCINATING READING *

It is great to be able to read the various comments from around the world in relation to fishing and their relative techniques.

Various styles of casting, rod/reel set ups, etc. definetly NEED good shock leaders. Of this there is NO argument.

However, if one learns the right techniques, one can most definetly cast and fish WITHOUT a shock leader.

EG. When spinning of the reefs for pelagics (read BIG teeth fishies), the need to get a lure out into the water as far as possible is essential. More water covered = more fish located = more hook ups  To achieve this end, a lighter guage line will cast further, but one needs to have some form of protection from the sharp teeth of the targeted species. Wire leader tends to form a chemical reaction with the salt water and in so doing releases a form of energy which is detectable by some fish. Hence, the use of heavier nylon, or non metallic leader. To stop the buggers from bighting you off.

Cut bait fishing is a different story altogether. You gotta chuck some weight. This is where the shock leader comes into its own. Yep. You gotta use it or you simply just cant get out there. As has been said by just about every constructive gent above, use the leader or pay the price 

2 cents worth from 'down under'. (maybe a bit more  )

Stay safe.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Wow..Sandgroper....We gotta have a FHB meeting in Perth one day !!!

Around Cape Point, and the other heavily fished areas on the OBX, If you are not fishing with a shock leader, inevitably someone will ask you to..

Very interesting thread on DD"s board recently recapping the effects of an 8oz pyrimid on someone noggin...needless to say it was not pretty...

If you can find an open section of beach, (or pier I guess) were you are basically alone, go with no shocker...but in a crowd it is a must, if not for the supreme fact of safety, but since everyone else will have 50+ lb test for the last 30 ', your smaller line will certainly get cut in case of a tangle...

the old adage "When in Rome" etc...proves out very well in regard to fishing in a crowd, if everyone else is using a shocker...

you should to...

IMHO....

Custer


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Puddo",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Puddo (Feb 10, 2004)

My real question was not whether or not to use a shock leader, because I will be. Adam and Fish Hunter recommended retie-ing every 6 to 15 casts, and replacing the shock leader once a day. Is that really necessary? Or should you just make a visual inspection periodically? I would assume most damage would occur at the end of the line, but I suppose it could and will happen just about anywhere. I most likely will be fishing on isolated beaches in Mexico, but I don't want to be sending tacke off into oblivion. Any comments or recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*This Is The Way I Do It*

I use heavier shock leader and terminal tackle because it increases my fishing time before I have to change these items.

I inspect my shock leader and terminal tackle after every retrieve and replace as necessary.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Replace it as needed.


----------

